# Two tiny Rex girls...age guesses much needed!



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

So paid a visit to my local reptile store [i keep snakes and tarantulas] and saw these girls in the feeder tank [at least i am pretty sure they are girls, there were many other gorgeous babies i wish i could have taken but most were male and showed it!] 
They are TINY and would love to know an age estimate!
The Dumbo girl seems to be frozen in fear she hasn't moved much since I got her, but the Berkshire [think thats the right colour term] is very active and happily settled in.
Once they are big enough I shall start introducing them to my clan and hope they all make friends!
No names just yet...but they are ADORABLE lol! Loving their curls!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Poor sweet wee ones.. 

I'd put them at 4-5 weeks, tops, but I'm bad at age guesses. They are very cute.

If you post a picture of their genitals we can help sex them. Or just look for nipples.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

oh, they are so cute!!! 

I would go on about live feeding for reptiles (keep reps myself) but this is simply not the time or place. I am extremely against it for both parties, the feeder and feedee. I wouldn't be able to resist either, seeing them in a store like that, alive and terrified and cute. Thank god for UK laws!


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm horrible at age guessing.. But I'd say anywhere from 5-6 weeks or so...

Either way.. I mainly just wanted to comment on how adorable they both are :3


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

3-4 weeks of age...poor little things...my guess is 3.5 weeks...typical feeders wean them at 3 weeks. Supplement them a lot and see if you can keep them nice and healthy since they don't have their mom anymore


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Maybe a pic with something next to them for size comparrison(wow..that's so not spelled right) would be better? That way we get a better idea how big/small they are.


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeh I think they maybe younger than 5weeks, I remember my Winnie was larger than these babies and she was very young when I got her.
And yes I 100% agree on using f/t versus live...my snakes eat f/t mice...but I won't go into that, just want to let you all know I agree and would never use live. My snakes are rescues, just like all my critters.
I couldn't get a pic of their tummys but I saw some pics for sexing baby rats and shall have to triple check! I do think they are girls tho.
Here is a pic for size comparison...they are smaller than a toilet roll tube. [this little girl has come around and much more active now...i was worried she was injured or something]


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

EDIT: Also must add that it was very sad...all of the babies were crammed in this aquarium tank with 2 very large males, I didn't see any mothers.
I don't usually go to this reptile shop, I had never seen how their feeders were kept [as i don't buy them] and won't be going back! I know most shops don't provide the kind of care you and I would for our ratties but this was heartbreaking...its exactly how I feel about factory farming etc....but don't even get me started on that!


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Based on the comparison with the toilet paper tube, I'd put them at about 4 weeks maybe a bit younger.

As lilspaz said, they might have been weened but they will need some extras to help them develop properly. You can buy soy based baby formula or feed lots of high protein foods. I feed my girls Ensure but I'm not sure if babies can have it.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd say you have enough age estimates without my contribution.
I just wanted to say that they are beyond adorable and I might not have been able to resist either.

Did you let the shop know that they weren't going to end up in somebody's belly?
I detest the idea of live feeding. I find it cruel and also dangerous to the reptile.

Keep us updated on them.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

CarolineRose said:


> Based on the comparison with the toilet paper tube, I'd put them at about 4 weeks maybe a bit younger.
> 
> As lilspaz said, they might have been weened but they will need some extras to help them develop properly. You can buy soy based baby formula or feed lots of high protein foods. I feed my girls Ensure but I'm not sure if babies can have it.


Isn't there a version called PediaSure?


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

I got some formula  And thanks for all of your help. I just wish could have took home more of them! The large males I felt most sorry for, they looked elderly...some life they've had


----------



## sugar-&-spice (Jan 24, 2012)

WELL DONE for taking in these beauties! that little white one is a stunner! makes my heart melt!


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

BigBen said:


> Isn't there a version called PediaSure?


I think so, but even the kid version might be too strong, the formula she bought should work out well.

Good luck to you and your beyond adorable little fuzzies !


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

The formula has worked great, the Dumbo girl who I have named 'Buttons'  has gained so much weight! I hand fed her twice a day [morning and night] and she recently started wanting less and less til a couple nights ago she refused it entirely and they now both happily munch on their regular food.
I didn't hand feed the Berkshire aka 'Sun Bear' as she seemed to be plump enough and possibly even a little older?
Anyway, they are both doing great growing more each day...still unsure of their sex, but am thinking if they were male they would be showing it by now lol! I was just worried as Sun Bear seemed to have more of a gap than her sister.


----------

